# Favorite styles



## Olie

Try this site. It seemed to have lots of pics. http://www.gotpetsonline.com/pictures/gallery/dogs/alphabetically/miniature-poodles/

I like the short face I think he would look good with any cut, he's so cute.


----------



## Aidan

Once his face grows out I think he's one of the few poodles that would make an adorable teddy bear face. I usually hate it on poodles but he'd be adorable.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

If this is your first poodle, and you want to keep him long, you MUST MUST MUST brush, AND comb him a couple times a week or you'll end up with a matted living mess. Many owners think running a brush over the coat is enough, but with their hair so curly you're only brushing the tips.. not useful, so after brushing to seperate the hairs, get a metal comb and go straight to the skin everywhere; legs, neck, belly, bum, ears, top knot, and tail.

I personally love toys in a lamb cut, it makes them look so bouncy!


----------



## Birdie

I don't know, I think he looks really cute the way he is lol.  He looks adorable with all that fluff around him, I'm glad you want to keep some of it and not shave him down. 

I think he would look cute if you got the groomer to shave his face clean and maybe clean up his topknot a little. You could also grow out the hair on his feet and have them rounded off into "teddy bear" feet. I always thought they looked cute on toys- makes 'em look like little stuffed toys haha. 









Or you could just have them clean him up in general, scissor the fur and put him into a pretty clip like this: 








That way he's still fluffy but is in a different cut and will look very handsome.


----------



## Purple Poodle

I agree with just leaving him in a puppy cut. Its not to drastic but once they are all fluffed up and clean shaven they look adorable.

Here are a couple more puppy cuts.
http://hryan.com/Olivia/nice-cut.jpg
http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs44/f/2009/073/8/8/Standard_Poodle_Puppy_by_PoodleGroomer.jpg
http://axcium.com/Images/CocoAf.jpg


----------



## mandi

That's exactly what I was thinking as in the 2nd picture. It keeps the fluffy puppy look just clean up the face, feet and tail a bit.


----------



## Harley_chik

I think Atticus was born for the donut mustache and everytime I see his pic I think Dutch clip. It's not that common anymore, but I really like it on smaller dogs. His tail looks perfect, don't let them mess w/ it too much.


----------



## jak

His cuteness it too much for words, I would say just a tiny bit of scissoring to make him look even, but absolutely none of at all!
And tell them do not touch his tail, because too many poodles have funny looking tails as there is hardly any hair on it.
It is perfect at the moment.


----------



## Spencer

He has adorable long hair, I think a teddy bear cut would be super cute on him. Perry is in a teddy bear clip, and I love how cute and fluffy he is all the time. I'm not sure if he is one of the poodles that looks good in a teddy bear cut, but that's how I like him. Plus, their fuzzy faces are just so sweet!


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Where, you said post pictures, so here's some dogs I've groomed for cut ideas. The one with the hair on the face is a mix, but has the poodle hair.















Please note that was my first blended lamb trim lol..


----------

